# Calling out to each other



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi guys! I wanted to know something I never actually thought about until getting Toby. 

So Toby is in Quarantine upstairs in a different room with different AC unit and everything from Peri. Now, my concern. Peri and Toby can hear each other, does this create a problem when taming? So far, Toby seems to be getting accustomed to his surroundings and I've been reading to him and he seems to be e cited whenever I enter the room (I can image, he must be so bored alone in there!) but I'm just a little worried he might not be hand tamed because he can hear there is another budgie...? I'm just curious.

I am aware this budgie calling will not strengthen my bond but will it affect future stepping up training and things? 

I am aware this will affect my relationship with Peri and such, but I've been getting busy these days and I don't want to leave Peri alone all day. This is for the best, I hope. 

Thank you guys!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

There no reason why the end of quarantine has to be the day you put them in a room together. They will be more interested in one another than you, so it might be an idea to work on taming before having them in the same room. 
When you have training/taming sessions try and put music on in both rooms to distract them from calling to one another. It could distract them during training. 

As far as eventually having them together, I think it's excellent that you have put Peri's happiness over your own and know what he would like. 
Just don't rush things going forward when you introduce them and there's no reason they shouldn't be very happy together.


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Therm, thanks for replying, but I didn't say that at the end of quarantine I would put them in the same room or cage or anything, I just wanted to know if this calling would affect taming Toby during his quarantine period. I put music in both rooms but Peri is so loud haha and I guess I dont talk loud enough  but thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lesley,

You can play music in both the rooms where Peri and Toby's cages are located. That will help muffle the calling a bit. 

The calling to one another will not affect Toby during your one-on-one training sessions with him. Once you start working with him, he should be focused on you and the interaction he's having with you at that time.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

:thumbsup: Thank you, Deborah, for replying. I feel I little calmer now that I can control the calling with the advice you and Therm have given me :urock:


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Do not worry so much about what might happen. It has not happened yet, nor have there any hints it will happen.


----------



## Squints (Jan 22, 2015)

I am having the exact same issue. We love our Luna (1 1/2 years old) and have a very strong bond, but we are gone frequently and want her to have a companion, so we just got Phoebe a week ago.

They are quarantined, but when one chirps, the other can hear and responds, ending up in a full on bird conversation. It doesn't seem to be happening during the times we have Phoebe out of the cage for training, so that's good.

But Luna does have some out of the cage freedom and a few times we caught her bolting toward the room Phoebe is in. She's looking for the friend she knows is here but can't see! This next 3-4 weeks is going to be tricky keeping them apart, but we know it's necessary not only for health, but for proper training of our new friend.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

This is all normal because budgies are flock animals and the flock is protection. While they are separate you become part of their flock.
The calling is just their way of making contact with other budgies in their hearing range. You're doing what's best for Peri and your new Tobi. Relax.


----------

